

 Anecdote Driven Development, or Why I Don't Do TDD - shard
http://use.perl.org/~Ovid/journal/38616

======
dandelany
BTW, for the uninitiated, AMC is streaming all 17 episodes of The Prisoner at
<http://www.amctv.com/videos/the-prisoner-1960s-video>

------
stcredzero
In many environments, executing refactorings of your code also refactors your
tests. (VisualWorks using the Refactoring Browser.) This squashes one of the
author's objections.

